# you all begged for pictures, here they are finally!!!!



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

I been posting here since for a while trying to learn all I can on how to take good care of the puppy I would bring home. 

Well, she is finally here and as of right now she's is 6 weeks old. Oh forgot to add she is a chipoo mix, for those who can't figure that one out. (chihuahua/poodle)

I got three pictures, one was of me sleeping. What a bad hair LOL.. Well obviously I didn't know my hubby took pictures of me. But it usually like this every morning. She whimpers and so I sleep on the sofa in the mornings


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh how very cute!! What a good mommy you are


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Aww she looks so cute and loveable! I love her markings.  Hope everything's going well with your new puppy!


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

What a cutie!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

awwww bless so sweet.
Congratulations, I love her colour.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

aww shes a real little cutie
shes a gorgeous colour


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Oh, she is so cute!! Gorgeous colouring. Has she got green eyes? Or is it just me! She's just lovely, congrats!!!


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Sep 7, 2007)

Lovely! I wonder if her fur will have any poodle characteristics?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

OMG sh'e sthe cutest little thing  Congrats


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Awwww she's soo cute. She really looks like a chi, i cant see any poodle in her  lol! congrats!


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

Beautiful baby!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Awww shes such a lil sweetie


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Dixie_Amazon said:


> Lovely! I wonder if her fur will have any poodle characteristics?


Yes I wondered too..

Well, on the pictures it doesn't show the hairs that stick out. But it looks like from the poodle side. She has few long hairs on her forhead and near her ears.

I don't know if chi have that. I never seen one like that, most pure Chi I seen really smooth even hair. But mine has like smooth and long hairs sticking out. 

LULU


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

THANKS you guys glad you like her. Well I dicided to name her carmel..


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh and if you look aat her paws they are pretty thick for a chi puppy. Are they usually that way, I know chi's paws are smaller.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

carmel suits her shes gorgeous was her mommie or daddy a long haired ch or a smooth coat chi


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

freedomchis said:


> carmel suits her shes gorgeous was her mommie or daddy a long haired ch or a smooth coat chi


We met my puppy's parents and the Chihuaua is short hair but the other is a poodle. 

My husband and I are confused with who is the mother or father. But point is they mated and my baby is Chi Poo hehe

So lets see how she looks as she grows..


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwww........she is a beautiful puppy.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

She is very cute!


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

awww she's so sweet. congrats


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Stephy said:


> awww she's so sweet. congrats


I just posted on your thread. hehe.. Well I see that you found it! Happy you like my puppy..


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

Shes a doll, i've been so confused today i've had a rough day i tell ya. i'm sorry i missunderstood.


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

STEPHY,

:nhappy2: Don't worry about it, I think we all have one of those days  Glad you liked the pictures..


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Very very cute baby.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww, she is so cute!  She looks mostly chi to me... I can't see the poodle!


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

What a cute litte baby chi !


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

aww :love5: the first pic is so sweet


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey thanks everyone! Glad you all like her and think she's cute and love her markings 

Jen, glad you enjoy the first picture... I have to agree she's looks cute with me LOL


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Looks like her ears will stay down like a poodle, so adorable. Nice combo.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Awww she's adorable!! 
And the picture of you two sleeping on the couch is so cute!


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Rebecca,*

I do hope that they do stay that way (her ears). 

*Katie*, Thanks, I wish she was sleeping. That would of been more cute! But I think she woke up as my husband was taking pictures.. I slept like this for a week.


----------

